# Steam Keys bei Ebay sicher?



## BartholomO (4. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute, wollte mal fragen ob es sicher ist wenn man sich Keys über Ebay für Steam kauft, da man es ja deutlich günstiger so bekommt. Oder muss man angst haben dass sein Account gesperrt wird und man somit alle seine Spiele verliert? Zum Beispiel dass hier wollte ich mir somit holen:

[PC] Sleeping Dogs English Standard Editon Steam CD Key - Download Code [EN] 5021290050815 | eBay

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MfG

BartholomO


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde es mir ja verkneifen, Steam ist ja dagegen und wenn das Spiel eine Länderbegrenzung könnte es auch Probleme geben.
OK mit Steam hatte ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt


----------



## der_knoben (4. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ne schwierige Sache.

Sieh es so: Wenn dir das Risiko klein genug ist, das Spiel zu verlieren, im Gegensatz zum ersparten Geld, dann mach es.
Achte aber darauf, dass du auf jeden Fall einen Key bekommst, der nicht über PRoxys oder ähnlichem aktiviert werden muss. Denn da steigt das Risiko nochmals.

Ich hab mir meinen MW3 KEy vor nem Jahr auch bei ebay geholt und er funktioniert immer noch. Auf die 15EUR ist es mir aber auch nicht angekommen.


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Oktober 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde es mir ja verkneifen, Steam ist ja dagegen und wenn das Spiel eine Länderbegrenzung könnte es auch Probleme geben.


 Genausogut hätte er das Spiel auch im Ausland (Urlaub) kaufen können und dann mit nach Deutschland genommen um zu spielen.

Gilt die Globalisierung nur für Firmen und die "normalen" Kunden dürfen nix aus dem Ausland importieren weil es dort billiger ist?


----------



## Shona (4. Oktober 2012)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Achte aber darauf, dass du auf jeden Fall einen Key bekommst, der nicht über PRoxys oder ähnlichem aktiviert werden muss. Denn da steigt das Risiko nochmals.


Sollte es ein Risiko sein müsste mein Account dicht sein, weil ich habe ein paar Spiele die ich so aktivieren musste, das letzte war Sniper Elite V2 (UK Retail).
Da hatte sogar jemand beim Steam Support nachgefragt und die haben nur die FAQ zum spiel verlinkt obwohl er explizieht geschrieben hat das er das Spiel per VPN aktivieren will und der Händler von dem er es hatte, hat ihm sogar eine Anleitung geschickt wie er es aktivieren kann, mit Datei die ein UK VPN Verbindung für 5 Minuten aufbaut.

Es ist auch kein Fall bekannt bei dem je etwas passiert ist nachdem er/sie ein Spiel mir VPN aktiviert hat.

@TE
Finger weg von Ebay Keys, da reagiert Steam allergisch drauf und diese werden auch zu 90% gelöscht

Kauf ihn dir lieber bei MMOGA Sleeping Dogs kaufen, Sleeping Dogs Key - MMOGA da biste auf der sicheren seite


----------



## BartholomO (4. Oktober 2012)

Also danke für eure Antworten, ich denke Ebay ist mir dann doch zu unsicher.

Warum sollte es auf MMOGA sicher sein? Ich mein der Preis wäre auch attraktiv, aber was ist da der unterschied im Vergleich zu EBay? Könnte es bei solchen "Keykäufen" nicht passieren, dass mein kompletter Steam Account gesperrt wird mit allen Spielen die ich auf diesem habe?


----------



## Gameover91 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann nur aus meiner erfahrung sprechen, ich hab wirklich ne menge steam keys bei ebay gekauft, oder auch origin oder windows live. Ich machs eig. sogar regelmäßig und hatte nie probleme betreibe das jetzt seid zwei jahren, als beispiele fallen mir gerade nur black ops per vpn, MW3 ru key und saints row the third über vpn, ein.
Also bei mir ist noch nix passiert. 
Meiner meinung nach kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das dafür accounts gebannt werden. Ich meine so vergrauelt man sich ja kunden, wäre ja schon doof und wie gesagt kann ja auch sein das du viel unterwegs bist in Russland, UK oder Österreich wäre viel zu aufwendig für einen account extra rauszufinden ob er per vpn oder wirklich im ausland aktiviert wurde, wäre insgesamt warscheinlich ein minus geschäft für valve also kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen habe in meindm bekanntenkreis auch noch nie sowas gehört.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Sperren geschehen, dann auf Veranlassung der Publisher. Valve wird von sich aus keinen Key sperren. 

Ein Blick woher der Shop kommt, kann nicht schaden. Auch wenn es günstiger sein mag, sitzt der Shop irgendwo in Hong Kong und gibt es Ärger mit dem Key ist man auf Kulanz und Gnade förmlich angewiesen.

Dann gibt es da natürlich noch eine rechtliche Seite, die sich trotz EuGH-Urteil bei Key-Händlern außerhalb der EU nicht verändert hat. Der Publisher kann jederzeit ein Nutzungsrecht (des Nutzers) aufgrund seiner zuvor vom Entwickler/Urheber eingeräumten ausschließlichen Verbreitungsrechte entziehen, wenn es um solche Keys geht: Key-Händler im Rechtstest: Günstig, aber illegal? Was Sie beim Kauf beachten müssen


----------



## Gameover91 (5. Oktober 2012)

ist genauso wie bei den Downloads über Megaupload, Rapidshare und co.
meist wird der Uploader abgemahnt und der Upload gelöscht weil es sich für den Urheber nicht rentiert jeden Downloader einzeln zur rechenschaft zu ziehen.
Im grunde wird das übel direkt an der Wurzel bekämpft. 

Ich denke so wird auch bei den Keys verfahren wenn einem Publisher oder Urheber ein China Shop nicht passt zieht er den Shop aus dem Verkehr um die Ursache zu beseitigen.
Ist aber nur Meine Meinung kann mich auch irren.

edit.
sorry kann den link mit der Android app iwie nicht öffnen


----------



## BartholomO (5. Oktober 2012)

Ok habe den Key jetzt bestellen wollen, habe dies auch getan gestern Abend noch, dann hieß es dass ich alles weitere in einer Email innerhalb von 5 Minuten bekomme, das ist dann auch passiert, aber die fordern da auf einmal dass ich ein PDF Dokument ausfüllen soll, bei dem ich ein Bild hinzufügen soll von mir und ein Bild des Ausweises usw. wegen Rückzahlungen steht dabei und dass Geld wurde aber schon abgebucht, und dass mit dem Ausfüllen soll ich auch noch ausdrucken und unterschreiben, aber mir ist dass alles zu aufwändig, jetzt will ich da mein Geld zurück. Hab da jetzt schon bei Paypal den Käuferschutz beantragt, weil wenn ich die Kontaktiere dass ich eine Rückerstattung haben möchte, dann kommt immer eine automatisch generierte Email, die mir sagt dass ich die PDF Datei ausfüllen soll.


----------



## Gameover91 (5. Oktober 2012)

ganz einfach, wenn das ein händler ist schreibst du einfach:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit trete ich vom kaufvertrag zurück ich bitte sie schnellst möglich die Zahlung zurück zubuchen

mit freundlichen grüßen
...."

So habe ich bei Ebay mein Geld visher immer zurück bekommen.
Wenns ne privatperson ist hast du ein Problem.
Wenns ein händler ist verweisst du einfach auf die 14-Tage Rückgaberecht.


----------



## BartholomO (5. Oktober 2012)

Ne ist bei der Seite MMOGA, hab da jetzt den Live Support kontaktiert und dort einem Mitarbeiter gesagt dass ich eine Rückerstattung haben möchte, der Mitarbeiter hat es anscheinend zurückerstattet, jetzt bin ich gespannt ob des wirklich funktioniert, weil die auch nur Englisch mit einem geredet haben. Hab ja auch schon mehrere Mails geschrieben dass ich den Artikel erstattet bekommen möchte aber wie gesagt es kam bloß die automatisch generierte Email mit der Bitte dass ich dass PDF ausfüllen soll.


----------



## Gameover91 (5. Oktober 2012)

wird schon klappen du bist rechtlich auf der sicheren seite und solch große händler sind auf jede gute bewertung angewiesen du würdest mit einer Negativ bewertung direkt die Gesamtwertung runterziehen


----------



## BartholomO (5. Oktober 2012)

Ok ja hoffe es mal, der Mitarbeiter hat mir eben geschrieben dass er es zurückerstattet hat, am Anfang soll es aber Probleme wegen der Paypal Konfliktlösung gegeben haben, die ich aufgehoben habe. Wann denkt ihr seh ich dass auf Paypal oder auf meinem Konto dass er es wirklich zurückerstattet hat?

EDIT: Ok die Rückerstattung ist schon bei Paypal zu sehen.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Oktober 2012)

Gameover91 schrieb:


> So habe ich bei Ebay mein Geld visher immer zurück bekommen.
> Wenns ne privatperson ist hast du ein Problem.
> Wenns ein händler ist verweisst du einfach auf die 14-Tage Rückgaberecht.



Genau das meinte ich mit der rechtlichen Seite. Und gerade mmoga ist so ein Fall, der ganz vorsichtig behandelt werden sollte. Du hast kein Widerrufsrecht auf Download-Inhalte. Außerdem ist fraglich, ob für mmoga oder grundsätzlich jeden anderen Key-Händler in Drittstaaten deutsches Recht anwendbar ist. 

Ganz lustig sind diese AGB-Klauseln:



> *§ 8 Notwendigkeit eines Spiel Accounts; Nutzungsbedingungen der Online-Spiele.*
> 
> MMOGA  LTD macht ausdrücklich darauf aufmerksam, dass manche Anbieter von  Online-Spielen versuchen, die Leistungen von MMOGA LTD und deren  Leistungserbringern zu unterbinden. MMOGA LTD haftet nicht, falls ein  Anbieter von Online-Spielen Maßnahmen gegen den Besteller ergreift.  MMOGA LTD haftet insbesondere nicht für eine etwaige Sperrung des  Accounts des Bestellers durch den Anbieter des Online-Spiels aufgrund  der Nutzung von der Angebote von MMOGA LTD, sowie Löschung der  virtuellen Währung durch den Spielebetreiber.





> *§ 9 Haftung*
> 
> *9.1.* Sollte der  Anbieter des Online-Spiels gegen den Besteller aufgrund der vorstehenden  Transaktion Sanktionen verhängen (beispielsweise Sperrung des Accounts  oder des Charakters), wird MMOGA LTD dem Besteller das an sie gezahlte  Entgelt erstatten. Weitere Ansprüche des Bestellers bestehen in diesem  Fall nicht. Der Anspruch nach Satz 1 dieses Absatzes 1 setzt voraus,  dass der Besteller der MMOGA LTD eine schriftliche Mitteilung des  Anbieters des Online-Spiels über die Sanktion vorlegt. Die elektronische  Form genügt nicht der Schriftform.


www.mmoga.de/content/AGB.html

Davon abgesehen wird man bei genauerem Lesen der beiden Klauseln eine Widersprüchlichkeit erkennen, die beispiellos ist. Erst wird die Haftung für eine Sperre komplett ausgeschlossen. Danach plötzlich doch eine Rückzahlung angeboten.


----------



## BartholomO (5. Oktober 2012)

Also wie gesagt bei mir hat die Rückerstattung da zum glück noch funktioniert, Paypal hat es schon vermerkt dass das Geld zurück gezahlt wird. 

Ist es dann sicher (wegen Sperrungen von Seiten von Steam) wenn man ein download Spiel bei der amerikanischen Amazonseite kauft? Da es dort ja auch deutlich billiger ist: Sleeping Dogs Downloadversion 23,40 € oder so.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (5. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du noch einen seriösen Händler suchst, lege ich dir Gamekeys.biz ans Herz.
Dort habe ich schon des Öfteren problemlos eingekauft und auch die 1265 Rezensionen auf Trustpliot, die im Schnitt 9.7 aus 10 Punkten vergeben, sprechen meiner Meinung nach eine klare Sprache in Sachen Seriösität 

Momentan kostet die RU-Version (die ohne VPN aktivierbar ist) dort 18.99€ (klick).
Diese ist jedoch nur in Englisch oder Russisch spielbar.

Ich hoffe, dass dir diese Info auf der Suche behilflich ist


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Oktober 2012)

nein 
Siehe Steam Nutzervereinbarung


----------



## sonic1monkey (1. Dezember 2017)

ich  hole das thema mal wieder hoch ^^

Wenn man auf ebay ein steam spiel kauft, kauft man oft einen account auf dem das  spiel aktiviert ist.

Jetzt habe ich gesehen das diese leute als zweite option anbieten das ich denen meine steam account daten gebe und die dann das spiel auf meinem account aktivieren.

Wieso schicken die mir nicht einfach den key zu  bzw. wie aktivieren die  das?


----------



## DARPA (2. Dezember 2017)

Manche verschicken die Games als Gift. Man erhält es also nach dem Kauf als Geschenk. Auf sowas bzw. auf den Kauf ganzer Accounts würde ich mich aber nicht einlassen. Einfach normal nen Key kaufen und gut.


----------

